# Hướng Dẫn Cách Dùng Túi Chườm Chữa Đúng Bệnh.



## giadunghanoi (22 Tháng tám 2014)

Khi bị đau một vùng nào đó trên cơ thể, người ta thường áp dụng phương pháp chườm nóng và chườm lạnh bằng cách sử dụng 1 chiếc *túi chườm đa năng*. Tuy nhiên nhiều người vẫn lúng túng vì không biết bệnh nào chườm nóng, bệnh nào chườm lạnh, bệnh nào không nên chườm, thời gian chườm bao lâu….





*Cấp tính chườm lạnh, mạn tính chườm nóng*

BS Đinh Quang Thanh - Phó Giám đốc Bệnh viện Điều dưỡng, phục hồi chức năng điều trị bệnh nghề nghiệp cho biết, chườm là ứng dụng nhiệt trị liệu. Khi nào chườm lạnh, khi nào chườm nóng phải tùy vào cơ chế, tác dụng của từng trường hợp.

*Chườm lạnh được sử dụng* trong các chấn thương cấp tính, điển hình là các chấn thương phần mềm, bong gân (giãn dây chằng, đứt dây chằng) thường gặp trong chấn thương thể thao… Khi chấn thương gây nên đứt hoặc rách dây chằng thì nhiệt độ lạnh có tác dụng co mạch làm giảm nhẹ bớt tình trạng chảy máu tại chỗ bị chấn thương (giảm xuất huyết), làm giảm dịch tiết tại chỗ nên sẽ giúp giảm phù nề, giảm đau.

Nhiệt độ nóng có tác dụng làm giãn mạch, tăng cung cấp oxy cho các mô, tăng dinh dưỡng cho các mô, tăng tưới máu cho vùng chấn thương, có tác dụng kháng viêm, giảm đau. Do đó,* chườm nóng được dùng trong những trường hợp bệnh lý sưng đau mạn tính.*

*Chườm nóng có hai loại là chườm nóng ướt và chườm nóng khô.* Chườm nóng ướt là dùng khăn hoặc gạc thấm ngâm vào nước nóng rồi chườm trực tiếp lên chỗ đau. Chườm nóng khô là dùng nguồn nhiệt tác động lên vùng cần chườm như hơi ấm của than, nước ấm đựng trong chai, trong túi, gạch nóng… Chườm nóng khô sức thấm không sâu nên chỉ áp dụng cho các trường hợp cơn đau dạ dày, đau phần mềm hoặc đau do các bệnh cơ xương khớp.

*Chườm đúng mới có tác dụng*

BS Đinh Quang Thanh lưu ý, không áp dụng chườm nóng cho một số trường hợp viêm cấp tính như viêm ruột thừa, viêm phúc mạc, các bệnh nhiễm khuẩn có mủ; các trường hợp đang sốt cao, đang chảy máu; các vùng có khối u, ung thư, lao chưa ổn định; các trường hợp đau bụng không rõ nguyên nhân; bệnh nhân bị mất cảm giác hoặc đang có bệnh ngoài da… Không nên áp dụng chườm lạnh cho những người già yếu, thân nhiệt thấp.

Kỹ thuật và thời gian chườm cũng quyết định hiệu quả. Với những trường hợp chấn thương cấp tính, chườm lạnh chỉ có tác dụng trong hai-ba giờ đầu, nếu trễ quá không còn tác dụng. Chấn thương nhẹ, phù ít, rướm máu ít thì chỉ cần chườm từ 24-48 giờ là đủ, mỗi đợt kéo dài từ 15-20 phút. Nếu chấn thương nặng, có thể chườm tiếp từ 48-72 giờ tiếp theo, khoảng cách giữa hai đợt từ 120-180 phút.

Kỹ thuật chườm nóng đòi hỏi cao hơn chườm lạnh vì không ít trường hợp đã bị bỏng do túi chườm. Khi tiến hành chườm nóng khô cần phải có nhiệt kế đo nhiệt độ của nước để điều chỉnh nhiệt độ đúng chỉ định, tốt nhất chỉ từ 50-60oC. Cần theo dõi vùng da chườm để tránh bị bỏng rát. Thời gian chườm từ 20-40 phút. Nếu cần thì nghỉ hai-ba giờ sau chườm lại vì chườm quá lâu làm cho da mềm, các lỗ chân lông giãn ra, vi khuẩn dễ xâm nhập.
*
Bạn lưu ý nhé, phải chườm đúng mới có tác dụng.*

Với chườm nóng ướt, dung dịch chườm có thể là nước thường, cồn boric 2%, dung dịch NaCl 0,9%, rượu quế, rượu hồi, rượu ngải cứu… Nhiệt độ dung dịch chườm từ 40-50oC, có thể đun cách thủy. Để giữ được nhiệt độ của miếng chườm lâu, có thể phủ thêm bên ngoài một tấm ni lông hoặc vải dày.


----------

